# Publications/Magazines & Journals that take submissions



## Throughy (Sep 20, 2014)

Am looking for an organized list of magazines and publishers that take submissions from writers. 

While I've seen these advertised, have never seen one up close and personal.

This seems a viable route until the upward launching of the story from the pad. A pad scorch laden, yet no one seems to spot the craft ascending.


----------



## patskywriter (Sep 20, 2014)

Check the Writer's Market: 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1599637332/?tag=writingforu06-20

You can buy it or rent it, LOL. (I'm laughing because I never saw this feature until just now!)


----------



## Throughy (Sep 21, 2014)

Rent - that is kind of funny. While $38 is not.

Nice reviews. Although one reviewer claims that it is dated, hasn't been updated since 2011 - there is a 2015 deluxe edition http://www.amazon.com/dp/1599638452/?tag=writingforu06-20 - garnering not exactly the best review.

Notice a "popular pay chart" and "submission guidelines" that could be helpful.

I guess I should send in even short articles to the copyright office. Might extend the period before submitting to these operations though...


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 21, 2014)

Check this out:

http://www.pw.org/literary_magazines

I'm just getting to the point where I'm going to start submitting some of my poetry. A few people recommended this site to me:

https://duotrope.com/

It's $5.00 a month, but there's a free trial. It lists markets for short stories and poetry. The poets I know seem to think it's worth it if you're serious about getting published.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Sep 21, 2014)

The Submission Grinder is a good, free database, though it seems to get more data from spec fic writers. I like Duotrope as well, and I think it gets used by a broader group, but it is not free.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 21, 2014)

All good suggestions above, and I second them. 

Also, don't forget about the good old fashioned brick and mortar world. If you have an independent bookstore near you, pay it a visit and look for a literary journal section. If the store has a section devoted to journals, those on the shelf will tend to be (1) the uber-prestigious, god it would be nice to get published in them, but wow, that's a long shot variety, and (2) the local, small, and/or genre journals that are near and dear to the heart of the store's owner. 

Those in the first group you can find out about pretty easily, and you and I and everyone else can be rejected from them, and we might as well give it a shot, but don't count on anything.

Those in the second group can be a great place to send your work as an undiscovered, unpublished author. At least I hope so: I have submissions out to some journals in that category, journals that I only discovered from visiting my local independent book seller.

Also, read these forums diligently, and you will see calls for submissions from time to time, or plugs for this or that journal, or someone will offer up the occasional recommendation.

Good luck!


----------



## Throughy (Sep 24, 2014)

Many thanks for the above. Appreciate the assist at this stage. 

Visiting Barnes & Noble I had a look at the 2015 Writers Market (Deluxe) and also the version dedicated to literary agents. 

Do think it justifies what they are asking for it.  Although, drilling down among the sections of several publishers, each to where there are recaps of submission types received, the guide can come off as abbreviated & a little unclear. Really seems like the exploratory writer would have to have their hands on a copy of the target magazine first before sending off their work, to determine factors like --  is there at least some thread of overall style that is consistent with the writers (not too outlandish a difference, that is, depending on publication and prospective article) and exactly the topics that would most interest the mags, as even successful submissions I'm guessing are subject to edit. 

But I do operate on the basic premise that as long as the right meaning is present, and engaging,  and possible criticisms aren't too off kilter, the reaction stands a decent chance to be a go.   Similar to a story and the publisher, factoring the prospect of an editor.


----------



## Throughy (Jul 7, 2015)

After him hawing this long, is it worth it to wait for the 2016 version due out in Sept ?

I have no way of knowing how extensive are the updates...


----------

